# Merry Christmas!



## Knightfall (Dec 24, 2002)

Season's Greetings to all my fellow Story Hour authors and all our fans out there.

Keep writing and stay warm.

{EDIT}

Fell free to post your holiday cheer on this thread!

Cheers!

Robert Blezard
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada
rblezard@telusplanet.net

p.s.  No more writing today (owww)!


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 24, 2002)

Indeed, Merry Xmas everyone!


----------

